# Looking for 1TB PATA for Series 2



## rmcelwee (Apr 6, 2001)

OK, I give up! I just spent 30 minutes searching and I cannot find any info on where to get a 1TB drive for my "new" series2. Anyone have a good source for these? I can find a ton of SATA drives, just no PATA drives.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't believe anyone makes one, the largest I have seen is 750 gigs. I'm pretty sure you can use a PATA TO SATA adapter and use a SATA drive though.
I had a 500 gig drive in a series 2 that held more than I could ever watch, SDV doesn't eat up much drive space.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

You won't find a 1TB PATA drive. Some vendors are starting to discontinue the production of PATA drives altogether (Seagate, for example) but all of them have capped out at 750GB for PATA and higher capacity drives are only available for SATA.

We use a SATA/IDE converter to install 1TB SATA drives in Series2 boxes, but be forewarned, some units will not work with them (TCD130 and TCD140 models, specifically). Others will work fine, though.

Lou


----------



## rmcelwee (Apr 6, 2001)

What brand/model adapter would work for a TCD240080? I have no problem using an adapter if I need one for 1TB. I would like an upgrade that will last me a while <G>. I'll probably use the instantcake software so I guess I will be getting with you sometime.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

rmcelwee said:


> What brand/model adapter would work for a TCD240080? I have no problem using an adapter if I need one for 1TB. I would like an upgrade that will last me a while <G>. I'll probably use the instantcake software so I guess I will be getting with you sometime.


The one we offer uses this chipset: Jmicron JM20330 and seems to work fine in the TCD240 with a 1TB drive. You should be able to use it on an IDE interface in your PC with InstantCake, as well.


----------

